# Need one tumbled



## craigc90 (Jan 24, 2005)

Does anyone that owns a tumbler. Tumble bottles for other people? I have 1 bottle its a round quart milk bottle. I would like to get it tumbled. I know it could probably cost as much as the bottle is worth but I realy like this one.Can anyone help me or point me in the right direction.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 26, 2005)

Bet mine might do it craig.... Taz


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 26, 2005)

She is a beauty 5 bottles at a time you are spoiled[]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 26, 2005)

She's spinning six Craig! One of the tubes has a double mid-mounted base finger setup. Great for tumbling inks..... Economics make it more cost efficient to tumble more for the same elec bill...[8D] Taz


----------



## bearswede (Jan 26, 2005)

Taz...

 Does this mean you're ready to start taking on paying clients???


 Ron


----------



## kumtow (Jan 26, 2005)

[][][] Great setup Taz[]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 26, 2005)

Ron I only have 4950 of my own to tumble! lol Actually I do have a cobalt 1866 Ryans blob top soda in that black suds for Norm Webster! [] Taz


----------



## Bixel (Jan 31, 2005)

Just wondering, how much should, or is it to have a bottled tumbled, I have a nice Ontario Pictorial soda that I want to get tumbled.

 Thanks


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 31, 2005)

Most professional tumblers charge $12.00 to $15.00 per bottle. That's not too bad until you add shipping and insurance both ways. It can add up.  Still, if you only have a few, you can't buy or even build a tumbler that cheap.  Kelley


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 31, 2005)

Most folks  charge, $10-$15-20 depending on the time and steps involved. Taz


----------



## Bixel (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, now one last question, do you know if it is possible to tumble glass insulators, I have a few that really need it!


----------



## kastoo (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes it is possible..also you know those tumblers they sell at toy stores for stones?  Some insulators do fit in those and some insulator collectors use those to tumble.  I never tried it.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 1, 2005)

I have heard of some crazy amounts upto 100 each and they tumble for 3 days and no matter what they look like they are done according to them.
 Yeah right. only a fool does things that way.
 I have been tumbling for 4 years now. I only charge 15 per bottle unless it needs to be cut. then it's 20 each.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 1, 2005)

before it was tumbled


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 1, 2005)

aftre it is done, half pint h.w.p. lightning jar


----------



## IRISH (Feb 1, 2005)

To get a bottle done here will set you back between AU$60 to $100,  I must pull my finger out and finish my set up [] after I've done a few hundred of my own I'll start advertising at shows [] .


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 1, 2005)

Why so much down under?

 rick


----------



## IRISH (Feb 1, 2005)

Partly a monopoly by the few doing it until recently, mostly due to people being willing to pay that much.  It's changeing now as more and more collectors get into tumbling (a few got gear off the jar doc. and a lot of others copied [] ).


----------



## bearswede (Feb 1, 2005)

So, BT...

 Can we send you our sick ones???


 Ron


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 1, 2005)

sure can. email is kern00@epix.net

 rick


----------

